# Sea Sprite 23 - First boat?



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

We are thinking about buying our first sail boat and I am looking at a Sea Sprite 23. We are planning to day sail the Chesapeake Bay and generally increase our sailing experience over the next several years. A complication is that I would also like to get further out. Perhaps a trip around the Del/Ma/Va loop, maybe down the inter-coastal to the keys. I plan to both single handle and to sail with my wife and daughter. 

In the beginning of the search, I was looking for a bigger boat. A boat for the Bay that could also take us around the world or at least to the Islands. Now I have pulled back and are just thinking about getting started, learning, and spending time on the water.

Any thoughts about the Sea Sprite? Would she be a good boat for the Bay? Anything specific I should look for during the inspections?

Thank you in advance. This is my first new thread.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The SeaSprite 23 is a great little boat. Very seaworthy. Robert Gainer made several long passages in his. I'd recommend you read the *Boat Inspection Trip Tips* thread I started, as it will help you determine whether this boat is worth going ahead further with or not.

I'd point out that smaller boats are less expensive to own/maintain/use and are often used far more than larger boats.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Dog's not lying about the size:use ratio, or the cost:size ratio. You can definitely sail the Chesapeake in a 23'er. I just completed the Fall Oxford race, and 20' beach cats raced 30 miles from Annapolis to Oxford, so you can too.

I don't know anything about the Seasprites, but looking at sailboatdata.com, it appears that there was a "daysailor" and a "weekender" version of the SS23.

The following notes are posted on that website:



> _The SEA SPRITE 23 was available as the DAYSAILOR and the WEEKENDER. (See SEA SPRITE 23 DAYSAILOR). The WEEKENDER has a self-bailing cockpit, the seats are molded in fiberglass, there is a companionway and stairs down into the cabin, the mast is stepped forward of the cabin, there is no traveler, the rudder post comes through the cockpit floor and there are two sets of lower shrouds. The DAYSAILOR cockpit is not self-bailing, the seats are wood, there are doors to the cabin, the mast is stepped on the cabin top, there is a traveler, the rudder post comes through the aft deck, and there is only one set of lower shrouds. Sailstar Boats was the predecessor to Bristol Yachts. Also sold as the ALBERG 23._


I'd definitely make sure that the version you're getting has a self-bailing cockpit. Here's a link to the "weekender" version:

SS23 Weekender

And to the "daysailor":
SS23Daysailor

This may help you decide. Sorry for being a "cut&paste" sailor.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's quite rare that both people in a couple love sailing equally.

Suggestion.. get some time on larger boats.. take some real lessons sailing on larger boats, make friends that have larger boats.. the $ spent on a small boat that you will not want for very long can be applied to that larger boat you may want... *If you do love sailing and want a boat after you find out it's nowhere near as romantic as many people think. * example.. middle of the Bay, 85% humid, dead calm, mid day, motor won't start, no Bimini top because they "like" the sun, not enough water because it was only a "day sail" 
Just a few thoughts... cheers!


----------



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you for your responses. I also posted later on the maintenance site with more specifics on the issues found on this boat (the weekend version). The combination of responses from these two threads and a nights sleep convinced me to look elsewhere. She does have nice lines and a lot to recommend her but it may be too much for me. Don Casey warns not to fall in love.

Sailing dog, I read your inspection thread. I found it useful, brought the suggested tools and looked at the suggested areas. The small notebook was very useful as the list grew. I did not bring the Inspector Cousteau outfit suggested buy a later post.

Thanks again, I will move on.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Happy to hear you found the post useful.  Good luck on your hunt for a boat.



AuntB said:


> Thank you for your responses. I also posted later on the maintenance site with more specifics on the issues found on this boat (the weekend version). The combination of responses from these two threads and a nights sleep convinced me to look elsewhere. She does have nice lines and a lot to recommend her but it may be too much for me. Don Casey warns not to fall in love.
> 
> Sailing dog, I read your inspection thread. I found it useful, brought the suggested tools and looked at the suggested areas. The small notebook was very useful as the list grew. I did not bring the Inspector Cousteau outfit suggested buy a later post.
> 
> Thanks again, I will move on.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

AuntB said:


> In the beginning of the search, I was looking for a bigger boat. A boat for the Bay that could also take us around the world or at least to the Islands. Now I have pulled back and are just thinking about getting started, learning, and spending time on the water.


I don't know Seasprites, but I think your plan above is perfect. Learn to sail, and learn if you really enjoy it.

I love to sail and I would love to do some extended blue water cruising. However, there is no way in hell my wife would want to.


----------



## beanctr56 (Feb 19, 2003)

The Sea Sprite 23 is a very nice looking, good sailing boat. There was one in our harbor in NC for many years. It had a very high PHRF rating and sailed so well it won alot of races. I have also sailed on this boat, it was a daysailer model (still had a small cabin) and was not self bailing, it was always alot of fun. It could take the wind and the waves but you will get wet.
Rick


----------



## diogenes726 (Jun 13, 2009)

There is one on E-Bay right now for $3k or auction.


----------



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

It was hard for me to walk away in part because she was such a beautiful boat, very simple, had good sails and rigging, and Sea Sprites are so well thought of. She would be a fine day sailer and would support the occasional camping trip. I liked her right away and still do.

She just needed more work than I wanted to take on. So much potential but just too much work. 

If anyone is interested, send me an e-mail, and I can put you in touch with the owner. The last time I looked the price was a little below $1,000. She is in the lower Chesapeake Bay.

Now I am looking at a Cal 29 that also needs its share of work. But this time I think the majority of the work is cleaning, painting, and wood. Nothing structural so far. I am a little concerned about the Atomic engine but plan on looking at her at least one more time before I make a decision. Another beautiful boat and the Cal has more possibilities.


----------



## love4yachting (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone has image of Sea Sprite 23 ?


----------

